# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Lòng Bò Lai rai

## hangnt

Đây là địa chỉ quán cho bạn nào thik nhậu cái này bố mình ăn bảo ngon mình chỉ ghi lại địa chỉ thôi ^^
Quán nằm trong ngõ 285 đường Âu Cơ (quận Tây Hồ). Biển hiệu của quán chỉ là dòng chữ viết tay đơn giản: "Lòng bò lai rai". Từ đầu ngõ, đi vào chừng 4-5m là bạn đã tới quán. Chỉ mất khoảng 100.000-150.000 đồng cho 4 người ăn "no say" ở đây.

----------


## Mituot

Chưa thưởng thức mon này  :cuoi1: 
Chắc cũng như tên gọi thôi nhở  :cuoi:

----------


## thuty

Sao rẻ thế nhở

----------


## hangnt

> Sao rẻ thế nhở


cái này mình hok bik á hỏi bố thì bố bảo tầm thế mà có khi do bố mình ăn thời điểm nó lâu rồi nên giá mới thế :d
chỉ bik quán này ăn rất ngon và cũng khá nổi tiếng với dân nhậu  :hehe:

----------


## yeuhanoi

giờ đát đỏ thế thì lên giá rồi

----------


## comaythangbay

Mọi người xem video về quán nhé! S - Việt Nam - Tập 50 - Lòng bò lai rai - H
Quán tên là "Lòng bò 285" chứ ko phải là " Lòng bò lai rai" mặc dù đúng là bán món đó thật  :Big Grin: ! Biển đề ngoài quán chỉ viết bằng tay đề là "Lòng bò trong nhà" và " Để xe trong nhà"  :Big Grin: !

----------


## comaythangbay

Quán Lòng Bò 285 Âu Cơ mới mở thêm cơ sở 2 tại 658 Lạc Long Quân - Tây Hồ. Ở cơ sở này bán ăn cả ngày, nên buổi tối các bạn có thể tổ chức ăn uống nhậu nhẹt thoải mái.
Ở 285 Âu Cơ bán ăn từ 6h đến 14h, chiều bán mang về thôi các bạn nhé!

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Quán này chắc giành cho mấy người bơm nhậu rồi  :cuoi1:

----------


## nguyetnt

không thick an long............

----------

